# Giant Yellowfoot using Sulcata burrow and a juvie Ivory



## Baoh (Aug 19, 2011)

First, my little female Ivory as she was stomping around and eating some grass.












Next, one of my giant Yellowfoot females using a Sulcata burrow. She uses this every once in a while, but it is rarely opportune for me to capture it in a photograph. The actual burrow owner does not become aggressive with her occasional squatters.


----------



## Robert (Aug 19, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful torts! It is interesting to know that the Sulcata does not mind the yellow foot in it's burrow from time to time.


----------



## Tom (Aug 20, 2011)

Can we see plastron pics of your Ivory. I was under the impression that there were few, if any, female Ivories. Either way she is gorgeous. Love the rounded dome. She looks very healthy... and very Ivory too.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow your Yellowfoot IS a giant!! Both torts are gorgeous


----------



## Kristina (Aug 20, 2011)

Love the YF! Can we see pics of all of her? How big is she?


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 20, 2011)

Would so like to see photos of your YF...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW, nice pictures, love the little ivory.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, all.

I'll take a plastron shot of my little Ivory female when I get a chance. She's reasonably gregarious, so that won't be much trouble and should not take more than a day or two. 

It will be more difficult for either of my two larger giant YF females. They aren't super-huge, but they are (supposedly) from Suriname and are 21-22" scl and have been growing some according to their scute margins since I received them. They tend to hide deep beneath my deck for most of the day where I have trouble reaching them. If I can get some shots of them, I will post them in the future. The three smaller CB ones (one little female and a medium-sized male-female pair) that are supposed to have been originally produced from a zoo are easier to capture from time to time, one of which I have posted a pic of before.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is a quick shot.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 21, 2011)

Jusss Dig'.....the yellowfoot pic! 

JD~


----------

